# New Feature Added - View "Art" New Topics



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

As part of the expansion of MartialTalk, we've added a feature that our members have asked for repeatedly over the past 7 years.  Within certain areas, you will now be able to view -only- the new topics within there.

This is tied to our new expansion sites.

So, if for example you are a Chinese art practitioner, and you only want to focus on the CMA topics, when you log on, go to any of the CMA forums and you'll find a new button at the top that will let you view all the new CMA threads only.  You can of course still view all new topics site wide. 

There may be a few minor bugs, so let us know when they turn up and we'll get out the DDT. 


Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds handy!


----------

